# Help identifying Motorola



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

I purchased a Motorola-livery frameset, and I'd like to peg the model. The tubes are Columbus TSX. The fork has a flat crown. Both chainstays are chromed. The serial number is D5052. The drive-side BB is stamped ?-H-TT-6, which is really confusing. The seat tube is 56 c-t-t and the top tube is 55.5 c-t-c. There is no number hanger.

I'm guessing it is 92/93 replica based on the "D" designation, but is it an MX Leader or a Century TSX? The "H" and "TT" are throwing me off. Any ideas?

BTW, it rides like a dream ;-)


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

It is not a MX Leader since all MXLs were constructed of MAX tubing.

The only models I remember seeing with TSX are the Century and the 10th Anniversary. 

It sounds like a neat bike. I'm sure it rides great! 

Do you have any pics?

Texbike


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

texbike said:


> It is not a MX Leader since all MXLs were constructed of MAX tubing.
> 
> The only models I remember seeing with TSX are the Century and the 10th Anniversary.
> 
> ...


I think you're right, but I do not believe that mine is a 10th Anniv. edition (1990?) because as I recall, Motorola did not take over from 7-Eleven until 1991. Also, there are no anniversary decals on the frame; only the red-on-white Motorola decal on the drive-side of the top tube. Pics to follow.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

MerckxMad said:


> I think you're right, but I do not believe that mine is a 10th Anniv. edition (1990?) because as I recall, Motorola did not take over from 7-Eleven until 1991. Also, there are no anniversary decals on the frame; only the red-on-white Motorola decal on the drive-side of the top tube. Pics to follow.


The 10th Anniversary was built in 1990 only and was painted pearl white and dark blue with orange trim. I'm pretty sure that it had 10th Anniversary graphics on it as well.

The Motorola color scheme appeared in 1991 if I remember correctly. It would be my guess that your bike falls in the 1991-1992 range as the TSX seemed to be a short-lived tubeset for whatever reason. I had a Guerciotti made of the stuff and thought that it was a great bike. 

Texbike


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Sounds like you've got it pretty well down......92/93 is the D, T is for TSX (no idea why they put TT, but maybe the guy stamping just felt frisky that day). Seems like most TSX frames were built between '91-'93, which jives with when Motorola started up, so that's spot-on.

As for the H....sounds like even the serial number experts have the same puzzlement: http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/


----------



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

*Here's a pic of my new ride....*

Thanks for the responses folks.


----------

